# M(h)ac(k) Pro 2016



## mp_ (29 Août 2016)

A mon tour (attention, pavé) ;

Nul doute que la préoccupation actuelle de Nicolas a fait naître des vocations ici ; et c'est mon cas. Ma machine de bureau actuelle est un iMac Late 2009, 27" avec son Core 2 Duo 3.06 et ses 4 Go de RAM portés à 6. Après 6 ans de bons et loyaux services, force est de reconnaître que notre collaboration arrive à son terme. Je m'en sers pour du dev, et de plus en plus pour du jeu vidéo grâce à BootCamp sous Windows 10, et sa pauvre Radeon HD4750 (ou truc dans ce genre) s’essouffle complètement. J'adore cette machine, mais il faut savoir ouvrir les yeux.

Par quoi remplacer cette machine ? Ca fait plus de 10 ans que je tourne sous Mac (divers iMacs G3, un PM G4 Quicksilver, un iBook G4 qui tourne toujours quotidiennement, mon fidèle MBP mi-2010, mon iMac 27, un Mac Mini fin 2009 en serveur, divers périphériques tels que iPods, iPhones, Apple TV, iPads ...), je me suis donc naturellement tourné vers l'Apple Store online pour voir comment remplacer ma machine. Et je n'ai pas été déçu du voyage ... Apple fait payer très cher ses ordinateurs pour des composants qui sont loin d'être à la pointe (plus de 2500 pour un iMac 27" avec un simple i5, 8 Go de RAM et une carte graphique de portable ???). En vérité, Apple fait payer très cher de magnifiques écrans, certes, mais qui, à mon avis, n'apportent pas grand chose face à un écran non Retina (je pense que plus l'écran est grand, moins le Retina s'avère utile). Un iMac 27" à 1500 € correctement doté et sans écran Retina, je signais de suite !

Puis est arrivé l'article de Nicolas dans lequel je me suis plutôt reconnu. Et après tout, pourquoi pas ? Le hackintosh, j'avais déjà pratiqué, plus par curiosité, à l'époque de la sortie des premiers Macintels, à l'époque de Tiger, sur mon vaillant (à l'époque) Pentium IV.

J'ai laissé dans un coin de ma tête l'article de Nicolas, jusqu'à ce que l'iMac devienne de plus en plus lent et instable sous Windows quelques jours après. Je me suis remis à réfléchir, à parcourir quelques sites / forums et j'ai fini par aboutir à la conclusion suivante : je veux une machine ayant un bon rapport qualité / prix, je veux pouvoir jouer dans de bonnes conditions, je veux pouvoir continuer à profiter du meilleur (à mes yeux) OS personnel en la personne de macOS ... C'est décidé, je monte un hackintosh !

Au final, monter un PC ne me fait pas peur. Je l'ai fait pendant des années, mon père le faisait aussi, c'était la norme à la maison avant que je switche, donc pas de soucis pour le côté matériel. Concernant le logiciel, il va y avoir un peu de boulot, mais là encore, la bidouille, ça me connait un peu. Après de nombreuses années sous Windows, Linux et OSX ... macOS, j'ai eu l'occasion de bidouiller une masse de choses.

Vient alors la première étape : le choix des composants. Je me laisse un budget de 1500 € à peu près pour cette partie, et je tombe là-dessus :

Processeur : Intel Core i5 6600 : Skylake est très bien supporté depuis 10.11.4, donc aucun soucis. J'avais hésité avec l'i7 6700, mais la différence de prix ne me paraissait pas justifiée pour 100 MHz de plus et l'hyper-threading.
Crucial 16 Go de RAM DDR4 2166 MHz : la plus simple que j'ai pu trouver. Je sais d'expérience que les radiateurs et autres LEDs sur les barrettes de RAM ne servent à rien, la 2166 MHz sera bien suffisante pour mon utilisation.
Gigabyte GA-H170N-Wifi : une carte mère mini-ITX ? Oui, nous le verrons par la suite. Elle fonctionne correctement sous macOS d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, alors banco. Elle intgère un port m.2 spécifiquement pour le Wifi et le Bluetooth par la suite.
Evga GeForce GTX 1060 : une carte graphique mini-ITX ? Bah oui, aussi. Le choix peut paraître complètement stupide : l'architecture Pascal de NVidia n'est absolument pas supportée par macOS, que ce soit par les drivers Apple ou par les WebDrivers NVidia. Mais je ne voulais pas d'une carte d'ancienne génération (900 et quelques), et encore moins d'une Radeon. Je choisis donc cette 1060 en prenant le pari d'avoir des WebDrivers mis à jour à la sortie de Sierra ou peu après. Au final, je joue sous Windows, donc si je dois faire une manip pour activer l'Intel HD530 pour macOS en attendant, ça me va.
Crucial MX300 525 Go : j'en ai pris une paire : un disque pour Windows, un disque pour macOS.
Corsair SF450 : une alimentation 80+ Gold au format SFX de 450W.
Une carte m.2 Wifi et Bluetooth basée sur le chip Broadcom BCM94352. Et une au format PCI-E, parce que je me suis planté 
Apple Keyboard (je voulais un clavier étendu) et Magic Mouse 2 (je ne voulais pas de Mighty Mouse ...)
Un écran LDLC QS24 : un 24" full HD, dalle PLS (dérivée d'IPS, je ne voulais pas de dalle TN). Les 27" 1440p étant trop chers, les 27" full HD étant trop peu agréables (je ne veux pas de Retina, mais faut pas déconner non plus)
Voilà pour la liste de courses. Et le boîtier, me direz-vous ?

Je voulais une machine qui ressemble au maximum à une machine Apple. Y'a pas à dire, même les boîtiers PC les plus sobres n'ont pas la classe d'une belle tour, d'un beau cube, d'un beau cylindre Apple. J'avais prévu au départ de prendre une tour de PowerMac G5 et d'y monter le PC dedans, cela se fait très bien. Mais force est de constater que la bête est imposante et que mon espace est compté. Et en flanant sur le forum de tonymacx86 (ici plus précisément), je me suis rendu compte que quelques personnes avaient monté des répliques de Mac Pro 2013 à partir d'une ... poubelle de salle de bain  Allez vendu, je pars là-dessus. Le boîtier sera élégant et rappellera ce que je considère comme une merveille technique de chez Apple (le boitier, parce que techniquement, la machine en elle-même commence à être un poil dépassée ...). Je ne serais pas sur les dimensions d'Apple précisément (3-4 cm de plus de diamètre, une dizaine en hauteur), mais je veux faire un boitier se rapprochant le plus possible visuellement de la poubelle la plus puissante du monde D'où les composants au format mini-ITX. Ce qui rajoute à la liste des courses :

La fameuse poubelle
Les barres extrudées en alu de chez MakerBeam (les Open Beam) pour la structure interne
Des pièces imprimées en 3D chez Shapeways pour la base de la tour, et certains supports internes. Le prix est conséquent pour cette partie, mais la qualité semble très bonne. Je remercie d'ailleurs Bouly du forum tonymacx86, un participant français ; ou du moins francophone semble-t-il, qui a fourni les modélisations 3D, et qui me lira peut-être ici.
Les impressions 3D sont en cours et devraient arriver d'ici 2 semaines, tout le reste est arrivé.

Si vous avez tout lu jusqu'ici, vous avez la foi  Voilà pour la présentation, je continuerai par la suite avec le montage (déjà réalisé), puis l'installation de macOS et enfin la réalisation du boîtier (les 2 prochaines étapes). J'essaierai d'agrémenter le tout de quelques photos.

A vous


----------



## ntx (29 Août 2016)

mp_ a dit:


> Processeur : Intel Core i5 6600 : Skylake est très bien supporté depuis 10.11.4, donc aucun soucis. J'avais hésité avec l'i7 6700, mais la différence de prix ne me paraissait pas justifiée pour 100 MHz de plus et l'hyper-threading.


Autant les différents tests vus par ici ou là semblent d'accord pour dire qu'un i7 n'apporte rien à un joueur, autant pour les autres activités il est souvent un atout non négligeable. Je ne sais pas ce que tu fais comme dev, mais plus il y a de coeurs au travail (l'hyperthreading en double le nombre) et mieux Xcode se porte


----------



## mp_ (30 Août 2016)

Je fais du dev web principalement, ça fait un paquet d'années que j'ai pas lancé Xcode !

Mais l'avantage du hackintosh, c'est que le jour où je me sens à l'étroit, hop je change juste le processeur, et roulez jeunesse !


----------



## nicolasf (30 Août 2016)

Partir sur une poubelle, quelle idée étonnante ! 

Je suis curieux de voir ce que ça va donner, tiens-nous au courant et n'hésite pas à mettre des photos.


----------



## mp_ (30 Août 2016)

Je prends quelques photos ce soir de l'état actuel ... si je trouve le temps !

Seconde partie : le montage. Rien de bien compliqué pour moi, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'ai été rôdé au montage de PC, et au bout d'une petite demi-heure, c'était plié. Etant donné que je n'ai pas encore toutes les pièces qui me permettront de fabriquer le boîtier, la machine est montée à l'air libre, ce qui retire toute la partie "cable managment" généralement coûteuse en temps.

Les étapes :

Le processeur sur son socket
Les 2 barrettes de RAM dans leurs emplacements
Le ventirad (un Noctua NH9x65, j'avais oublié de le préciser)
Le premier SSD
La carte graphique
L'alim
L'alimentation est modulaire, ce qui retire déjà un paquet de câbles sur le plan de travail. La machine étant à l'air libre, je ne prends même pas la peine de brancher un power switch : je fais contact avec un tournevis sur les PINs de la carte mère. Il va falloir d'ailleurs que je commence à réfléchir où dégoter un power switch qui fera honneur à mon boîtier, bien qu'il sera situé de manière peu visible à l'arrière, Apple-like oblige.

Je n'ai branché qu'un seul SSD pour le moment, mon premier réflexe ayant été de tester les performances de la bête dans les jeux vidéo ; j'ai donc commencé par l'installation de Windows. L'installation à partir d'une clé USB (2) sur le SSD est rapide, et tout est fonctionnel au premier démarrage, mis à part les pilotes de carte graphique que je vais télécharger directement chez NVidia.

Niveau matériel, la machine est au format mini-ITX : c'est tout petit ! Mention à l'alim qui, de par sa certification 80+ Gold et de part son architecture cible (les petits boîtier confinés et silencieux) chauffe peu et n'a jamais déclenché son ventilateur pour le moment !

Niveau logiciel, quel pied ! Je peux pousser les taquets des options graphiques à fond, ça tournera toujours comme un charme. Je redécouvre mes jeux (Elite Dangerous, Assetto Corsa) voir j'en découvre d'autres (Project CARS) que je n'avais même pas pu lancer sur mon iMac, le tout à minimum 30 images par seconde.

La machine boote également incroyablement vite ; le test POST du BIOS étant plus long que le démarrage de Windows lui-même.

Bref, je suis conquis par la machine, mais je n'ai rempli là qu'une moitié de l'objectif : la partie Windows, qui était bien évidemment la plus facile et gagnée d'avance.

Si je me dégage du temps dans la semaine, je vais commencer l'installation de El Capitan, sans la GeForce du coup. Cette installation me servira surtout à me faire la main, la sortie de Sierra donnera le coup d'envoi réel de ce que j'appelle déjà mon Mac Pro 2016.

Je tente de prendre des photos un minimum regardable de la machine dans son état actuel, donc à l'air libre, dès ce soir, ainsi que des éléments que j'ai déjà reçu pour le boîtier, dont je vous recauserai peu après.


----------



## mp_ (31 Août 2016)

Voici une première photo, les courses (photo pas très propre, je n'avais pas prévu de la diffuser à ce moment là) :





On y voit la carte mère à gauche, la carte graphique à sa droite au fond, l'écran tout à droite, puis devant les 2 SSD, l'i5, les barrettes de RAM, la souris et le clavier, et enfin la carte Wifi + BT PCI-E, celle au mauvais format (la m.2 est en route).

Ce midi je poste quelques photos de la machine.


----------



## mp_ (31 Août 2016)

Et voici quelques photos.

Pour commencer, mon petit bureau avec, au fond derrière le 24", la machine qui nous intéresse. Le pauvre écran fait bien ridicule face à celui que je surnomme "la baie vitrée" 



Voici la machine. Le format mini-ITX est tout petit. La carte mère mesure 17x17cm, la carte graphique fait 17cm de long ... Petit, mais costaud ! Pour le moment, tant que le boîtier n'est pas fait, la machine reste à l'air libre, elle marche très bien comme ça. J'ai utilisé la boîte d'un des SSD pour soutenir la GeForce pour éviter de forcer sur le port PCI Express et pour éviter les faux contacts éventuels dans le port.



Oh, une poubelle !



Oh, un Mac Pro !



Voici les barres en alu extrudé qui serviront de structure interne. Je parlerai de la manière dont sera monté le boîtier dans le prochain post.


----------



## mp_ (1 Septembre 2016)

Peu de remarques pour le moment, mais je ne doute pas de l'aspect contemplatif de ma prose et du projet en général pour le moment 

Aujourd'hui, je voudrais vous parler de la manière dont je vais m'y prendre pour le boîtier. Comme indiqué précédemment, il va consister en un assemblage de 4 pièces imprimées en 3D, de mes extrudés alu et de la poubelle.

La première pièce 3D, et la plus imposante, sera le socle. Il consiste en une base cylindrique de quelques cm de hauteur, arrondie vers le bas qui comporte les prises d'air. La poubelle retournée viendra s'emboîter dessus.

Ce socle possède à l'intérieur l'empreinte de l'alimentation. Celle-ci viendra donc se poser dedans. Par dessus viendra se visser une seconde pièce qui fera un plateau, troué pour laisser la ventilation de l'alimentation agir. Le plateau ayant été prévu pour une alim Seasonic ayant un système de ventilation plus petit, il faudra que je le retravaille un peu. Sur un côté, le plateau intègre un système d'attache pour un disque 2"5. Là encore, il faudra que je bricole un moyen pour y attacher les 2 disques du Mac Pro 2016.

Sur ce plateau viendront se visser à la verticale les 4 Open Beam. J'ai choisi des Open Beam plutôt que des Maker Beam car les Make Beam utilisent un système propriétaire de visserie à faire coulisser dedans, alors que les Open Beam fonctionnent avec de la visserie M3 standard. Revers de la médaile, les Open sont plus gros que les Maker, et je sais déjà que j'aurais à jouer de la meuleuse pour pouvoir poser la poubelle sans forcer.

Sur 2 des extrudés viendra se fixer la troisième pièce imprimée 3D : le support de carte mère. Ce support intègre des trous pour pouvoir le visser aux extrudés, et pour pouvoir visser la carte mère dessus. Il me faudra trouver des entretoises en plastique pour obtenir la bonne hauteur. La carte graphique viendra également se visser dessus. Le but étant de faire loger la carte mère et la carte graphique dos à dos, et de les relier ensemble via une rallonge PCI Express au préalable blindée (parait que la technique du scotch alu marche bien, on verra en fonction de mes tests si j'investis dans une vraie bonne rallonge blindée ou non ; il faut savoir que leur montant est loin d'être dérisoire ...)

Enfin, au sommet des 4 extrudés viendra se fixer un second plateau, un simple anneau sur lequel je viendrais fixer un ventilateur (120 ou 140mm, je ne sais pas encore) qui s'occupera de souffler l'air chaud en dehors du boitier par son sommet. J'aurais adoré utiliser un vrai ventilateur de Mac Pro, mais leur rareté et leur prix sur le marché m'en a bien dissuadé. Si quelqu'un connait un bon plan ... 

La poubelle, quant à elle, sera donc percée de 2 ouvertures : une ronde en son sommet (protégée par une grille, je ne sais pas encore quelle forme elle prendra ; peut-être une plaque alu trouée, PowerMac G5-style) et une rectangulaire sur le côté pour accéder aux différents branchements de la carte mère.

Aujourd'hui, 3 des 4 pièces 3D ont été produites, seul le socle reste à imprimer. A noter que Shapeways proposent d'imprimer dans plein de matériaux particuliers (allant du basique PLA à la céramique ...), pour ma part j'ai suivi ceux qui ont déjà finalisé ce projet et j'ai choisi le "strong and flexible plastic" qui semble donner une très bonne qualité d'impression et une précision redoutable (étant donné que je dois emboîter le corps de la poubelle sur la base, pas question d'avoir 3mm de décalage qui rendraient la machine bancale au mieux, ou qui l'empêcherait de fermer au pire). Cette matière s'imprime non pas par dépôt de plastique fondu, mais par frittage sélectif par laser. Tout un programme !

J'ai un mince espoir de pouvoir tenter l'installation d'El Capitan ce week-end, j'espère pouvoir écrire dessus la semaine prochaine


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2016)

Il serait intéressant de connaître le prix des pièces qui doivent être imprimées, histoire d'avoir une idée générale sur le coût global du boitier. Il me semble que dans un autre message que tu as cité, avoir vu des boitiers tout faits. Leur prix est-il si prohibitif en égard de l'option impression que tu as choisie ?


----------



## mp_ (1 Septembre 2016)

Les pièces imprimées sont ... chères. On va clairement arriver au tarif d'un boîtier haut de gamme. Il y a effectivement le boîtier "Pi", mais outre le fait qu'il ne soit pas très beau (cette grille supérieure avec les vis apparentes, un switch qui sert à on ne sait pas quoi, ...), il ne semble pas respecter les proportions du Mac Pro 2013.

Puis la joie du DIY à laquelle je ne peux pas résister


----------



## nicolasf (2 Septembre 2016)

C'est intéressant comme projet ! J'ai du mal encore à voir comment tout s'assemblera, mais ce sera plus clair avec les pièces je suppose.

Pour le moment, posé sur un coin du bureau comme ça, c'est, euh, étrange.


----------



## mp_ (2 Septembre 2016)

Oui, assez, hein ? Au moins, je n'ai pas de problème de surchauffe ou de mauvaise circulation d'air  J'ai hâte cependant de recevoir les pièces manquantes pour me lancer dans l'assemblage du boîtier.

Pour répondre plus précisément à Locke : le boîter "Pi" est un iMagic Pi trouvable sur eBay[/url ou [url=https://www.amazon.com/iMagic-mini-cylindrical-computer-Silver/dp/B01GE2QBP0]Amazon. Niveau dimension, le Pi sera 1 cm plus large en diamètre, et à peu près 4 cm moins haut que ma "trash case".

Niveau tarif, on est à environ 120 € sur le iMagic Pi, soit le même prix que les pièces 3D (127 € de mémoire, la moitié étant bouffée par le socle).

Reste la question du design ; je trouve que la poubelle propose un arrondi plus fidèle que le Pi, ainsi qu'un rendu final qui devrait être plus sobre. Maintenant, pour celui qui ne veut pas s'embêter, le Pi peut en effet être une bonne solution.

L'idéal aurait été le Dune Case. Ils ont raté leur campagne Kickstarter, mais avaient déclaré en mars à l'issue de celle-ci que l'aventure continuait. Plus de nouvelles depuis, hélas.

Pour moi, l'assemblage du boîtier me semble clair dans ma tête (c'est le principal, n'est-ce pas ? ) ; le seul point flou pour le moment reste la peinture. L'alu du Mac Pro 2013 n'étant pas peint mais anodisé puis verni, il possède cette teinte et surtout ces reflets bien particuliers. J'avais pensé à employer la même technique de finition qu'en lutherie (sur les guitares électriques, notamment) consistant en la peinture en noir, puis une dizaine/quinzaine de couches de vernies, poncées entre chaque application ; avec à la fin un polish pour lui donner un brillant maximum.

Si quelqu'un possède une autre idée pour se rapprocher au maximum de la peinture du vrai Mac Pro, qu'il n'hésite pas à se manifester ! [/url]


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2016)

Le boitier en noir brillant est quand même pas mal... https://www.amazon.com/iMagic-Black...163?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=4T33212W6032GHCZJ4DF ...je suis aussi impatient comme nicolasf de voir ces fameuses pièces imprimées.


----------



## Babyfasty (3 Septembre 2016)

mp_ a dit:


> Une carte m.2 Wifi et Bluetooth basée sur le chip Broadcom BCM94352. Et une au format PCI-E, parce que je me suis planté



Salut,
Je pense monter mon premier Hackintosh avec également la même carte mère. Puis-je savoir pourquoi tu passes la carte wifi en sata m2 alors que la connexion en PCIE-Express (x1) est 'remplaçable' sur cette carte? 
Puis-je également avoir les références exactes + liens vers les dites cartes wifi ? (PCIE+Sata m2)


----------



## mp_ (3 Septembre 2016)

Attention, la carte remplaçable livrée avec cette carte mère est en m.2 et non en PCI Express. Dans mon cas, l'unique port PCI Express est occupé par la GeForce. Le port m.2 utilisé est un port "E-keyed", la carte montée dessus est de type "A and E-keyed" (ça correspond aux encoches-détrompeurs sur le port). Il y a un second port m.2 au dos de la carte pour un SSD (M-keyed).

La carte PCI-E et la carte m.2


----------



## mp_ (3 Septembre 2016)

J'ai installé El Capitan sur le second SSD, en suivant ce tuto sur MacBidouille. Je n'ai pas encore fait la partie post-installation, donc j'ai juste un macOS qui boote avec l'aide de la clé USB d'installation, et ... c'est tout. Pas de réseau, la machine ne ressort pas de veille, ... 

Je n'ai eu que le temps d'installer l'OS, je n'ai pas testé les différentes choses, donc aucune idée de l'ampleur de la tâche qui reste à accomplir. Mais pêle-mêle, je m'attends à devoir régler le son, le réseau, le Wifi/BT (quand j'aurais reçu la carte m.2), la veille, les 4 ports USB 3, iMessage / iCloud, et bien d'autres encore ...

En tous cas, en suivant le tuto, l'installation s'est déroulée sans aucun problème. Mis à part Clover et le boot en mode verbose, rien ne différencie cette installation à l'installation de macOS sur un vrai Mac.

Enfin, à noter que la 1060 n'étant pas supportée, je l'ai retiré de la machine pour le moment. Je me suis donc aperçu que c'est elle et elle seule qui émet 99,9% du bruit de la machine. Le Noctua est absolument inaudible, même sans boîtier, c'est absolument impressionnant ! Pour éviter les bourdes, j'avais également débranché le SSD de Windows 10.

J'espère pouvoir avancer sur le post-install demain.


----------



## mp_ (4 Septembre 2016)

Et voilà, premier message envoyé de l'hackintosh ! La post-install n'est pas de toute facilité, il y a beaucoup de spécificités à prendre en compte. Pour ma part, le résultat est mitigé.

J'ai utilisé VoodooHDA pour l'audio, c'est la solution de facilité. J'injecte le kext via Clover (dans E/C/K). Le son fonctionne, sauf les sons système de macOS (genre le "pouet" quand on change le volume via les touches F11/F12 du clavier).
La mise en veille fonctionne parfaitement. La machine entre et ressort de veille sans planter, en ayant toujours les connexions réseau et le son qui fonctionnent. J'ai utilisé le SSDT trouvé à la fin de ce tuto correspondant à mon processeur pour ça.
L'USB 3 ne fonctionne pas du tout. Mais vraiment pas du tout. Si je branche mon disque dur USB 3, il n'est pas reconnu et ne monte pas. Aucun souci avec une clé USB, par contre. J'ai suivi ce tuto et ai directement utilisé le SSDT à la fin du auto correspondant à ma carte mère, sans oublier de désactiver 2 ports USB au boot.
iMessage fonctionne. Bon, je n'ai pas l'historique des conversations, et à la vu du test fait avec ma femme, je ne reçois pas de messages d'un destinataire tant que je ne lui en ai pas envoyé un préalablement. J'ai suivi à la lettre ce tuto.
Bref, encore un peu de boulot, mais je pense qu'il y a moyen de faire quelque chose de bien !


----------



## mp_ (5 Septembre 2016)

La base du boîtier est passée "en production" chez Shapeways ! Ca sent bon !


----------



## HDDD (5 Septembre 2016)

mp_ a dit:


> Et voilà, premier message envoyé de l'hackintosh ! La post-install n'est pas de toute facilité, il y a beaucoup de spécificités à prendre en compte. Pour ma part, le résultat est mitigé.
> 
> J'ai utilisé VoodooHDA pour l'audio, c'est la solution de facilité. J'injecte le kext via Clover (dans E/C/K). Le son fonctionne, sauf les sons système de macOS (genre le "pouet" quand on change le volume via les touches F11/F12 du clavier).
> La mise en veille fonctionne parfaitement. La machine entre et ressort de veille sans planter, en ayant toujours les connexions réseau et le son qui fonctionnent. J'ai utilisé le SSDT trouvé à la fin de ce tuto correspondant à mon processeur pour ça.
> ...



Le "pouet" est désactivé par défaut lorsque je tu fais une clean install. Va dans les paramètres son de macOS et coche la case 
Pour l'USB3 j'ai utilisé Multibeast. Il a une rubrique USB qui permet d'injecter les kext qui permettent d'actier le USB 3. Perso ça marche niquel chez moi.


----------



## mp_ (5 Septembre 2016)

HDDD a dit:


> Le "pouet" est désactivé par défaut lorsque je tu fais une clean install. Va dans les paramètres son de macOS et coche la case



Ah bah oui, tout connement, ça marche mieux  Merci !



HDDD a dit:


> Pour l'USB3 j'ai utilisé Multibeast. Il a une rubrique USB qui permet d'injecter les kext qui permettent d'actier le USB 3. Perso ça marche niquel chez moi.



Pas de Multibeast chez moi, je préfère utiliser Clover seul pour être dans les bonnes grâces de Polyzargone  pour maîtriser au maximum le processus et bien comprendre ce que je fais.

Ce qui est étrange, c'est que même avec IORegistryExplorer, une fois le disque dur branché, il n'apparait nul part ... Du coup, j'ai retiré tout ce que j'avais fais pour l'USB ce soir, et je m'y remettrais plus sérieusement après avoir potassé ce topic !


----------



## mp_ (6 Septembre 2016)

Bon, je ne comprends pas mon problème de disque dur externe. Impossible de faire quoi que ce soit avec. Le disque tourne une fois branché, mais c'est tout. La LED d'activité ne s'allume même pas. J'avais pensé à un défaut d'alimentation, mais les ports semblent délivrer 1A alors que le disque demande 500mA (vérifié avec mon MacBook Pro).

Cependant, sur mon MacBook Pro, je constate qu'il y a une partition "EFI" sur le disque dur. Le blocage pourrait-il venir de là ? Que viendrait faire une telle partition sur mon disque externe, je n'ai pas souvenir de l'avoir créé. Le fait de booter la machine avec le disque branché aurait-il pu faire que la partition se soit créé ?


----------



## mp_ (7 Septembre 2016)

Bien, avant d'aller plus loin dans ce problème d'USB, j'ai fais un test tout bête : brancher le disque sous Windows, et ... j'ai le même problème. Ca serait donc un problème matériel (probablement venant de la carte mère) plutôt qu'un problème logiciel.

Sinon, la base est toujours marquée "in production", si elle occupe vraiment une place dans leurs imprimantes depuis lundi, je veux bien comprendre leurs prix


----------



## mp_ (7 Septembre 2016)

Bon, si ça peut servir à d'autres : mon disque dur externe se connecte avec une interface Mini-USB 3 sur le disque dur qui semble être très fragile. Il n'est pas rare que des DD externes ne fonctionnent plus en USB 3 mais soient ok en USB 2 à cause de ça.

Je vais donc devoir utiliser les ports sur la carte mère qui sont en USB 2 spécifiquement pour ce disque. Il va donc falloir penser à les intégrer dans le boîtier ...

Je vais me trouver une clé USB 3 pour tester les ports USB 3, du coup.


----------



## mp_ (7 Septembre 2016)

Avec 5 jours d'avance, les pièces 3D ont été expédiées ! J'espère pouvoir mettre la main dessus la semaine prochaine, il devrait donc y avoir plus d'action.

En attendant, je continue de chercher à régler le software.

Petit récap' de ce qui est en route :

La carte Wifi / Bluetooth
L'extension PCI-Express
Les pièces 3D


----------



## Karamazow (7 Septembre 2016)

Salut mp_

Que comptes-tu faire avec l'extension PCI-Express ?


----------



## mp_ (7 Septembre 2016)

La carte mère et la carte graphique seront montées à la verticale, dos à dos. J'aurais donc besoin de cette extension pour les brancher ensemble.


----------



## Karamazow (8 Septembre 2016)

Ah oui, c'est vrai, j'avais "oublié" que tu te lançais dans une réplique du MacPro 2013 dont l'agencement des composants n'est pas habituel !


----------



## Babyfasty (9 Septembre 2016)

mp_ a dit:


> iMessage fonctionne. Bon, je n'ai pas l'historique des conversations, et à la vu du test fait avec ma femme, je ne reçois pas de messages d'un destinataire tant que je ne lui en ai pas envoyé un préalablement. J'ai suivi à la lettre ce tuto.


Re, petite question concernant la carte wifi data m2 et la compatibilité système/iMessage, est ce que via clover tu as rajouter un kext ou fait une quelconque manipulation pour que celle-ci soit reconnue?


----------



## mp_ (9 Septembre 2016)

Pour l'instant rien du tout : je ne l'ai pas encore reçue. J'utilise le partage de connexion de mon MacBook Pro connecté en ethernet au hackintosh pour me connecter.  

A noter d'ailleurs que la carte mère embarque 2 ports RJ45, chacun utilisant une puce ethernet Intel différente : i211 pour l'une, i219 pour l'autre. Seul le port i219 (situé à côté des prises jack) fonctionne sous macOS via le kext IntelMausiEthernet.

Je ne me suis pas encore penché sur la question de la carte Wifi, mais il me semble qu'il faudra au moins un kext pour la faire fonctionner correctement.


----------



## mp_ (9 Septembre 2016)

Et les pièces imprimées devraient arriver aujourd'hui via UPS, mais comme je ne serais pas à la maison, à mon avis, c'est mort pour les avoir ce soir en rentrant.


----------



## mp_ (9 Septembre 2016)

Concernant le Wifi et le BT, je vais probablement commencer par suivre ce tuto.

Par contre, il installe ses kexts dans S/L/E, qu'est-ce qui empêche de les mettre dans E/C/K ?


----------



## mp_ (11 Septembre 2016)

Et voici les pièces imprimées !




De gauche à droite : le socle, la base à mettre sur l'alim, la plaque de fixation verticale de la carte mère, et le dessus où viendra se fixer le ventilateur d'extraction d'air.

L'impression est très bonne. Elle est granuleuse, on sent bien que ce sont des micro billes à la base, et ça nécessitera un peu de ponçage avant peinture, mais la précision est là. Le socle étant bien évidemment la pièce la plus impressionnante :







Le socle s'ajuste au millimètre près sur la poubelle, c'est nickel :




Et au passage, un petit aperçu de la machine actuellement :




La GeForce est à plat sur le bureau pour utiliser macOS avec l'Intel HD530, mais il faut noter que même avec la carte branchée et l'écran connecté dessus, macOS boote et fonctionne, moyennant quelques artefacts graphiques.

Y'a plus qu'à !


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2016)

Je suis curieux de voir l'assemblage de tous les éléments.


----------



## polyzargone (12 Septembre 2016)

mp_ a dit:


> Par contre, il installe ses kexts dans S/L/E, qu'est-ce qui empêche de les mettre dans E/C/K ?



Rien… Mais bon, c'est Tonymacx86 donc leurs membres ont pris de sales habitudes  …

Sinon, l'impression 3D est réellement bluffante et permet vraiment de faire des petites merveilles. Ça reste un peu cher pour l'instant mais gageons que ça se démocratisera avec le temps.

Comme @Locke, je suis curieux de voir le résultat final .


----------



## mp_ (13 Septembre 2016)

Je préfère justement E/C/K, j'ai l'impression que ça réduit les risques d'écrasement en cas de mise à jour de macOS.

Ca tombe bien, j'ai reçu la carte m.2 hier, je vais pouvoir tester


----------



## mp_ (13 Septembre 2016)

J'ai installé la carte ce soir, et suivi la première partie de ce tuto pour les kexts à installer. Ca fonctionne, ça fait tout drôle de repasser sur une Magic Mouse 

Du coup, j'ai profité d'avoir la carte mère démontée pour la glisser dans la poubelle, et ça va être serré. Déjà, le panneau arrière va bloquer au niveau des connexions des antennes Wifi (mais il est démontable). Le Noctua NH L9x65 me fait un peu peur aussi, il est juste semi low-pro et prend donc pas mal de place.


----------



## mp_ (19 Septembre 2016)

Peu de news en ce moment, mais je ne laisse pas tomber pour autant.

Niveau soft, j'ai fais une folie ce week-end et j'ai acheté ... une clé USB 3. Avec juste USBInjectAll, l'USB3 est reconnu sans soucis. Je pense malgré tout me pencher plus sérieusement là-dessus et me faire mon injecteur afin de rester sous la limite des 15 ports (17 sont proposés par ma carte mère, je pense désactiver les USB3 situés sur les ports internes, et ne les garder qu'en USB 2 pour y brancher mon disque dur externe qui refuse l'USB 3).

J'ai pas mal de soucis avec le BCM94352Z. Le Wi-Fi marche bien (quoi qu'il capte moins bien qu'avec le chip Intel livré avec la carte mère, mais qu'importe, la machine sera connectée en Ethernet), mais le Bluetooth un peu moins. La Magic Mouse peut mettre 2-3 minutes avant d'être reconnue et appairée, que ce soit avec Windows ou OS X.

Niveau boîtier, je commence à lever mes inquiétudes de place. Ca va rentrer, oui, mais ça sera juste. Je devrais probablement démonter le bracket de la carte graphique. Il ne me manque plus que la visserie qui est en route pour commencer le montage du boîtier (vis, écrous et entretoises M3, en plastique noir). Clairement, le plus compliqué là-dedans sera ... le management des câbles qui risque d'être bien prise de tête.


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2016)

Les photos, les photos, les photos...


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2016)

J'annonce le couleur : facétie et faribole

Salut *mp_*



mp_ a dit:


> Ca va rentrer, oui, mais ça sera juste. Je devrais probablement démonter le bracket de la carte graphique. Il ne me manque plus que la visserie qui est en route pour commencer le montage du boîtier (vis, écrous et entretoises M3, en plastique noir). Clairement, le plus compliqué là-dedans sera ... le management des câbles qui risque d'être bien prise de tête.



Dans ces cas-là > toujours garder à l'esprit l'exemple des grands classiques :


----------



## mp_ (20 Septembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> J'annonce le couleur : facétie et faribole
> 
> Salut *mp_*
> 
> ...



Si seulement l'informatique était aussi simple ...  Cela dit, j'ai redémarré il y a quelques années un iMac G3 qui ne voulait plus rien savoir en donnant un grand coup dedans. Il est reparti sans broncher, a continué à fonctionner des mois durant, et fonctionne peut-être encore (je l'avais donné il y a un paquet d'années à quelqu'un ici-même).



Locke a dit:


> Les photos, les photos, les photos...



Introducing ... La visserie !







Qu'on ne s'y trompe pas, on est bien sur du plastique ! Malgré quelques lignes de moulage visibles, la qualité est plutôt bonne compte tenu du prix.




On a aucun mal (ou presque) à imaginer la carte mère dressée fièrement sur son support !

J'espère pouvoir commencer le montage ce week-end !


----------



## mp_ (26 Septembre 2016)

Premier montage ce week-end. Il m'a permis de voir comment vont vraiment s'assembler les pièces et de tester une dernière fois la faisabilité du machin.

J'avais commencé à prendre des photos, mais au fil des démontages / remontages, et vu que Mme souhaitait quand même à un moment récupérer sa table de cuisine, j'ai laissé tomber en cours de route. Voici donc quelques photos de ce premier assemblage "finalisé".











On voit un peu mieux comment les éléments s'ajustent. Tout loge au final sans problème, j'en suis limite à me dire "Ouah, il va rester plein de place là-dedans". J'ai quand même eu quelques difficultés à placer le second SSD, il se trouve que l'espace entre le ventirad du processeur et la plaque de base fait pile poil la largeur du SSD, alors hop !

On voit également que sur l'assemblage final, le passage des câbles risque d'être une vraie galère. Probablement que le collier rislan sera mon meilleur ami à ce moment là ...

Une autre de mes inquiétudes levées est sur le riser - extension du port PCI Express. En effet, d'une longueur de 30cm, il n'est pas blindé et peut donc souffrir d'interférences. Mais après une bonne heure de jeu, aucun souci à déplorer, je suis donc rassuré.

La prochaine étape va consister en la commande des derniers éléments :

Un ventilateur pour l'extraction. Je suis tellement conquis par le refroidissement du processeur que je vais prendre un Noctua, en 15cm, slim si possible histoire de laisser un dénivelé maximum pour le trou d'extraction d'air au sommet du boîtier.
Une courte rallonge HDMI coudée. Histoire reprendre un minimum d'espace en hauteur pour les mêmes raisons que le ventilateur slim ; puis il est fort probable qu'une rallonge droite ne loge de toutes façons pas sous la poubelle.
Un câble d'alimentation coudé. On ne le voit pas trop sur les photos, mais la prise d'entrée 220 de l'alimentation se trouve au niveau de la coupole basse ; et mon câble d'alimentation actuel est trop rigide pour pouvoir se fondre correctement dedans. Autant en prendre un coudé directement ! Le câble d'allié est prévu pour rester branché tout le temps dans le boitier, pas de prise externe. La coupole possède justement une petite découpe pour laisser passer ce câble.
Un bouton d'alimentation. Je pense en prendre un qui intègre également une LED, blanche. Ca devrait être assez Apple dans l'esprit, je pense 
En tous cas, je suis content de ce premier jet. Par la suite, je vais tout redémonter, peindre en noir les pièces imprimées, couper les extrudés à la bonne longueur (il y en a normalement 4, je n'en ai posé que 2, les 2 autres ne servant qu'à supporter la plaque de support du ventilateur supérieur), puis tout remonter propre. Maintenant que je connais les étapes de montage, je n'oublierai pas les photos 

En définitive, ça fait un poil moins clodo sur le bureau


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2016)

En effet, ça prend forme. 

Sinon, il y a les plans des platines de support ou il faut obligatoirement les commander ?


----------



## mp_ (26 Septembre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> En effet, ça prend forme.
> 
> Sinon, il y a les plans des platines de support ou il faut obligatoirement les commander ?



Dispo ici dans les différents posts de "Bouly", en .stl


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2016)

mp_ a dit:


> Dispo ici dans les différents posts de "Bouly", en .stl


Merci, je vais voir ça de plus près.


----------



## mp_ (23 Octobre 2016)

Le projet n'est pas abandonné ... Mais les week-ends sont courts !

Premièrement, la machine tourne toujours très bien. Je l'utilise beaucoup pour du jeu vidéo sous Windows en ce moment, et ça fonctionne au poil. macOS est un peu laissé de côté, en attendant les pilotes de Nvidia pour la 1060 ... Je réfléchis également à updated vers Sierra directement via l'installeur du Mac App Store, apparemment, ça fonctionne très bien d'après les retours qu'on peut en avoir ; non sans prendre quelques précautions bien évidemment.

Côté matériel, j'ai commandé et reçu les morceaux qui vont me permettre de continuer : câble d'alimentation coudé, adaptateur HDMI coudé et ventilateur supérieur.

Petit contre-temps cependant sur la rallonge PCI Express : depuis quelques temps, la carte graphique n'était plus reconnue au démarrage de la machine, il fallait trifouiller la rallonge pour que ça marche. Et ce matin ...




On appréciera les soudures "made in PRC" pour le moins douteuses ...

Reste pour ce problème 2 solutions : recommander un câble chinois à 10 balles, port compris ; en risquant le même problème, ou commander un câble chez 3M, blindé et reconnu pour sa solidité et sa tenue dans le temps ... pour la modique somme de 80 € ... Et oui, il n'existe pas de gamme intermédiaire sur ce marché de niche


----------



## mp_ (23 Octobre 2016)

Et voilà, la mise à jour vers Sierra effectuée sans encombre. Pour ça, j'ai :

déplacé mes kexts de E/C/K/10.11 vers E/C/K/Other
sauvegardé les différents paramètres/kexts de ma partition EFI
mis à jour Clover et Clover Configurator
J'ai ensuite procédé à la mise à jour de macOS à partir du MAS, en prenant soin de choisir la bonne partition d'installation au redémarrage sous Clover.

La mise à jour s'est effectuée sans problème, cependant :

J'ai un glitch graphique en haut à gauche de l'écran. Problème connu et non résolu avec l'Intel HD530
Le Wifi ne fonctionnait plus, pourtant le bluetooth oui. Problème connu et réglé via un patch, trouvé sur ce fil qui concerne le problèmes connus des hackintosh sous Sierra.
Je n'ai pas encore testé les USB, apparemment le patch pour dépasser la limite des 15 ports n'est plus le même. A voir donc.


----------



## mp_ (31 Octobre 2016)

Petite mise à jour en 3 points, suivez messieurs 

J'ai recommandé une rallonge PCI Express. J'ai choisi de reprendre le modèle chinois. Maintenant que je connais les points faibles, je serais plus à même de faire attention et de solidifier les points faibles.
J'avais un problème de synchronisation de la Magic Mouse entre macOS et Windows. Le fait de jumeler d'un côté déjugeait de l'autre, et vice et versa. Problème résolu grâce à ce tuto.
J'ai pris le temps de raccourcir les profilés alu, ainsi que de scier les ailettes en trop qui allaient gêner du fait de la forme arrondie du boitier ; du coup j'ai pu faire un remontage de la structure interne de la machine tel qu'elle sera en définitive, modulo la carte graphique donc, le temps de recevoir la seconde rallonge.
Et voilà le travail !







On remarque l'espace restant pour la carte graphique ; on remarque également que le plus dur sur ce boîtier sera très probablement la gestion des câbles qui ne va pas être simple ...


----------



## Madalvée (31 Octobre 2016)

On dirait du John Ive.


----------



## mp_ (11 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tous !

Vous pensiez que j'avais laissé tomber le projet ? Que nenni !



Il y a pas mal d'étapes à expliquer, je distillerai les informations au fur et à mesure dans plusieurs posts plutôt qu'un seul gros indigeste.

Mais reprenons là où nous nous en étions arrêtés : le câble d'extension PCI Express pour la carte graphique. Après avoir cassé le premier, j'en ai repris un second en provenance directe de Chine. Là encore, qualité minimale, pas de possibilité d'avoir plus de 20 images par secondes en jeu.

Je me suis donc rabattu sur un câble Lian-Li, marque bien connue des tuneurs PC pour leurs boîtiers de bonne facture. La câble est de bonne facture, blindé, et qui plus est, moins cher que l'excessif câble 3M. Disponible en 30 et 38cm, je l'ai pris en 38, seule longueur disponible. 30 auraient été mieux, moins de longueur perdue.

On le voit sur cette photo, venant de l'arrière du cylindre où se trouve la carte graphique, et venant se brancher sous le processeur, derrière le disque dur



Côté logiciel, à l'époque, Nvidia n'avaient toujours pas sorti de pilote pour les cartes Pascal. J'avais donc trouvé la solution consistant à brancher ET la 1060, ET l'Intel HD530 à l'écran, de forcer le démarrage de la machine sur cette première carte, à désactiver totalement la Nvidia côté macOS et à désactiver totalement l'Intel côté Windows. L'inconvénient : 2 câbles pour relier la machine à l'écran, mais l'avantage : la bascule automatique sur la bonne carte quand on démarre l'un ou l'autre OS.

Depuis, Nvidia ont enfin sorti les pilotes pour les GPU Pascal, me permettant de me passer de cette double liaison, de désactiver complètement l'Intel HD530 et de nettoyer le config.plist de Clover de toutes les entrées destinées à corriger les différents glitchs graphique qu'on pouvait obtenir sous Sierra.

J'ai également mis à jour le firmware de la Nvidia. Au programme : un mode idle pour le ventilateur. La carte ne se fait quasiment plus entendre maintenant lorsqu'elle n'est pas sollicitée.

Au prochain épisode : on fait des trous dans la poubelle !


----------



## Locke (11 Juillet 2017)

Bonne nouvelle, j'attend avec impatience la suites des épisodes.


----------

